# Tiny Cleaning Project



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

But one that made a huge difference!

I unscrewed the threaded tips on all of my water faucets and soaked the little 'button screen' (thingies) in CLR. 

Rinsed them off and screwed them back on...even DH noticed! 

"Wow! The water faucet is FIXED!" Now it doesn't take 'forever' to fill a watering can.  We have hard water.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Sometimes it's the small details that mean the most.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Did this for my best friend and her husband when they moved in to their new house with their brand new baby. Took all the faucets and the shower head apart and soaked everything in white vinegar over night. Made an amazing difference!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Honey, what does CLR stand for?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ELOCN said:


> Honey, what does CLR stand for?


 Sorry about that. It is the name of a cleaning product, "CLR". It stands for calcium, lime, and rust (remover).

http://www.jelmar.com/CLRbasic.htm

I know you can kind of use vinegar for some of these things, but this stuff really works great!


----------

